# Lace Rock



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

I no longer have a supplier for larger pieces of lace rock. I had a 90gal with lots of stacked lace rock which all got recently moved to a new 125gal. I had approximately 75lbs of surplus lace rock that wasnt used in the 90gal because the shapes were less than optimal for stacking (flat etc). I was lucky to have the surplus for use in the 125gal but Im still looking for more. If anyone knows of a supplier that will ship large pieces (~12") of lace rock for reasonable prices please let me know. Thanks


----------

